# Cog: Chris King vs. Niner Cogalicious



## srwings (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm in the market for a new 3/32" rear cog. Does anyone have a preference between the Chris King stainless steel cog or the Niner Cogalicious SS cog?
Chris King = $42 (retail) weight 42g (18t).
Niner Cogalicious = $35 (retail) weight unknown.

Also, I'm using a SRAM 9-Speed PC-991 chain. Are both of these cogs compatible with a 9 speed chain? The Niner website is saying that I need to use the SRAM PC-1 SS chain.

Thanks.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

I'd go king solely based on the fact that it is made out of stainless and the Niner is Aluminum.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

I've heard good things about the Kings. 

I'm using a SRAM PC-991 and I have a boone 18t. Not a lot more than the King if you can manage to find one. And it'd last.


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Say go with the King, and if you need something a bit cheaper SURLY!


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

surly's a 1/8" isn't it? even if it isn't it worked with my 1/8" chain. GREAT cog.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Steel. Beyond that, whatever.

--Sparty


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

7daysaweek said:


> surly's a 1/8" isn't it? even if it isn't it worked with my 1/8" chain. GREAT cog.


They're actually 3/32 as well


----------



## slide mon (Jul 18, 2005)

Ditto what Baycat said. I had a [email protected] steel cog on for about a year and a half and it looked new when i took it off to replace with the niner cog. The niner cog was gouged after one ride. It's light, but at a price. I've got a surly cog on deck, it's 3/32. 

-slide


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

A 1/8" chain will work with anything, but there's slop, and it's noisy, and 1/8th chains aren't where the money's at.

Surly cogs come in both 3/32" and 1/8". I was under the impression that Niner cogs were for 3/32", or 8 speed chain width. 9 speed chains are 11/128", I have no idea how many 3/32" cogs also work with 9 speed chains, but I would imagine most of the aluminum ones would quickly deform to work.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

King stainless cog and a Sram PC-870 8 speed chain.


----------



## srwings (Jul 29, 2006)

OldHouseMan said:


> King stainless cog and a Sram PC-870 8 speed chain.


Sounds like CK is the way to go. What exactly is the difference between an 8 speed chain and a 9 speed one in terms of single speed compatibility? I use a SRAM 9-Speed PC-991 right now.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

991 will be fine - I've used the 991 and Shimano HG-93 on the SS. Also used a SRAM PC-68.

Since all my stuff is 3/32, it's easier to have a few 9speed chains around, compatible on both bikes.



I have a few Kings, one Niner and a Boone. Cogalicious is nice, but not my first choice. King or Boone. Surly too - just get steel.


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

How about the WTB cogs? I saw these on <a href="http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=26490&page=WTB+SINGLE+DUTY+SINGLE+SPEED+COG"> Cambria<a/>. They are new to me, but the price is right.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

wtb is the cheapest looking cog ever made. i returned mine as soon as i got it. it is stamped from a sheet metal and you are lucky if it even fit your shimano splined cassette. i went surly for $5 more, no regrets.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

aka brad said:


> How about the WTB cogs? I saw these on <A href="http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=26490&page=WTB+SINGLE+DUTY+SINGLE+SPEED+COG">Cambria. They are new to me, but the price is right.


a total POS

I do however like my Rennen and I think Endless are great but sh!t, they all work fine and other than WTB POS, anybody who thinks it makes a difference in the ride is a complete bowl smoker, not that theres anything wrong with that
http://forums.mtbr.com/


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

aka brad said:


> How about the WTB cogs? I saw these on <a href="http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=26490&page=WTB+SINGLE+DUTY+SINGLE+SPEED+COG"> Cambria<a/>. They are new to me, but the price is right.


My WTB cog would not even fit on my WTB Single Duty Hub (which it was designed for :skep: ). I tried modifying it and it self destructed during it's first use. :nono:

Buy the stainless steel King. They last a long time. :thumbsup:


----------



## srwings (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm glad I started this thread. I've learned quite a bit. Thanks guys. Chris King tech support responded back: "...a 9-speed chain will not work with our SSP cog. We suggest the use of either an 8-speed or 3/32 chain for proper set up."


----------



## srwings (Jul 29, 2006)

GreenLightGo said:


> 991 will be fine - I've used the 991 and Shimano HG-93 on the SS. Also used a SRAM PC-68.
> 
> Since all my stuff is 3/32, it's easier to have a few 9speed chains around, compatible on both bikes.
> 
> ...


GreenLightGo, that is a beautiful cog. Is it a Boone? What model of chain is that?


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

SSteel said:


> My WTB cog would not even fit on my WTB Single Duty Hub...


Yup. I have had this issue with WTB cogs too. Stay away from those. Bad QC or something.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Such a bummer to hear about a crappy product from WTB. I remember back in the day... when everything they offered was top shelf.

Damn I feel old.

--Sparty


----------



## topfuel98 (Sep 27, 2007)

Im happy with the niner cogs, got a season over 1500 miles out of one, 20t is like 18g if i remember right, dont ever think ill run a steel cog again... I run an alum salsa ring up front same deal, get good wear and light weight..


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

srwings said:


> GreenLightGo, that is a beautiful cog. Is it a Boone? What model of chain is that?


Boone Ti - got it from singleandfixed.com. It's very indulgent ($65 bucks), doesn't help me go any faster but all the cool kids had one. Actually - got if for my birthday. I'm trying to get a full set (not of the Boones, just a full range of cogs). I've got 16, 18, 19, 20 and the Boone is a 21T. Need a 17T and 22T to fill out my line up. I've got 32, 34 and 36T chainrings. Pretty much have enough spares to get gearing needed for whatever I may want to do.

Chain is a Shimano HG-93 9 speed chain that I used for a while on my Sultan until I broke it one day. Still had enough life left in it and was long enough to use on my SS. Works fine with the Blackspire up front.


----------



## ia_ss157 (Sep 15, 2005)

I vote for King all the way. I've been running those and Surly stainless rings forever. My old Klein hardtail with Surly 34t and cheap heavy bmx cog weighed in at 16.9lbs. I would rather have that than 16.5lbs and have to replace the cog and chain once to twice a season. Also the Surly chainrings last longer than I could imagine. Mine has about 4000 miles on it and is still kicking on a 1x9 setup. It gets regular SS use all season and then switch to a geared snow bike for the winter. Dual duty year round for about 4 years. 

The CK cog I bought last season has about 600 miles on it and looks really good as well.


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

King. I've got about a year on mine, no regrets.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

*Well...*

I've found it possible to get away with an aluminum cog if it's a larger tooth size. Think about it, your front cogs are aluminum. But, for an 18t cog I'd recommend steel. I'm a huge CK hub fan and their steel cogs are nice, but their aluminum hubs wear very fast.

Niner's aluminum cogs have done me very well and are my favorite cog as long as I stay at 19t or above. Smaller than 19 and they wear too fast.

So if it must be an 18t go with a steel cog, and yes the Kings are good.

Happy hunting.


----------



## motolatte (Jan 27, 2007)

+1 on Surly!

Niners are too soft, Kings wouldn't fit on my I-9's (too tight to even slide on), had a Boone but it was one with the short teeth issue and would throw the chain every 3 or 4 miles...Surly, please for me!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Miker J said:


> ... Think about it, your front cogs are aluminum. ...


For the record, not everyone's chainring is aluminum.

Just sayin'...

--Sparty


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> Such a bummer to hear about a crappy product from WTB. I remember back in the day... when everything they offered was top shelf.
> 
> Damn I feel old.
> 
> --Sparty


Those WTB days are looooong gone.


----------



## thunderpants (Jun 8, 2006)

I used Chris King cogs and had a super annoying issue where the chain would ride up onto the cog then slam back down, on the bike it felt like the chain was skipping. Turns out their suggestion of an 8-speed chain solved it! I had a SRAM EX1 chain (10-speed) which worked fine with the Niner 22t cog but would not work with the CK 22t cog.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Since I last posted I discovered that King cogs, due to their short height are much more prone to jumping a chain.

Since then I've moved over to Surly cogs. They are steel and have very tall teeth which prevents chain jump.


----------



## msedbaue (Mar 16, 2014)

I have CK (18T and 20T), a Surly (17T) and an Endless (16T). The CK and Endless are lighter than the surly. The CK and Endless teeth are centered on the Cog while the Surly is offset. Not sure what kind of spacers/hub you run but they may need to change a bit to get your chain line right. Between Niner and CK, Id go CK all day errry day.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm happy with Surly or BikeDomeWorks cogs with 8-speed chains.

For SS: steel drivetrain all the way.


----------



## Pauldotcom (Aug 15, 2010)

Neither.

Endless Cog-
https://endlessbikes.com/

Very durable, light, and super quiet.


----------

